# BIG Announcement for me



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey all, 

Well since most of you have known me for a while from Goatweb...i just thought i should announce it here too!!! My husband and i found out on Monday that we are expecting our First Child. Totally unexpected and unplanned, but we are pretty excited now that the shock has worn off. I am either Due May 11th or June 13th....I will let you all know more after i figure out how to afford my first dr.s appointment......


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow. HUGE news! Congratulations to you both.  


Kristen


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

That's exciting news!! Congratulations!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Wooo- hooo! Congratulations


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations 
Shelly


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! That's wonderful, children are a blessing from the Lord!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! That's wonderful, children are a blessing from the Lord!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh That is AWESOME!!!

Congratulations


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

*whoo hoo!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!
That is so great to hear! next year your posts may look like mine from typing one handed while baby pulls your hair. lol (my baby girl is now 9 months)


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

You wanna know the worst part....when they told me my due dates, i called my husband and told him, "alright i have to rethink breeding to be done kidding by May" LMAO


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL!!!!

thats great! hehe


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah....he found it pretty amusing....he said "well i can handle it".....i said "#1 you have never kidded a goat before, #2 baby goats in the house could wake the Baby!!!!!!!!!!" He just laughed.....


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! And if you'll be needing any goats milk for him, I might be able to get you some. ;D


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i thnk the 'kid'ing will be may or june !!!!  CONGRATS to you both.


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahahaha......well we figured it out this morning and he even is gonna try to move my hay closer to my goatie pen, and if the girls i was going to breed in January, aren't big enough by November/December, they get to run a year dry and be some of the first ones bred next year! Lucky little devils


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

such a good husband


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I only just saw this thread - congratulations!!! you must be really excited!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I would warn you to be careful around the goats while you're pregnant - you don't want to pick up any bug from them - also ESPECIALLY careful at birthings - toxoplasmosis and that kind of thing can be transmitted. I would suggest gloves as a definite start! - or get your husband to do it. or better still... breed the goats next year :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LW I wouldn't be so scared about it, people have done this for years and never had issues. 

precautions never hurt though


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

oh definately i will be careful. There is no way the husband could do it...he has never seen any baby animal born until my pups last December. LOL....i think he would faint. Oh well. My mom calved out cows when she was 8 1/2 months pregnant with my youngest sister....if she can do it...so can i with a smaller critter!!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Toxoplasmosis is an abortion disease that is carried in the feces and amniotic fluid of cats.... We've never had problems with the goats.
Congratulations!!!! That is awsome!!!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entre ... stractPlus

http://www.hpa.org.uk/infections/topics ... ing_QA.htm

Here's a couple of site with information on being pregnant and around livestock. Shelly


----------



## raznboersnkids (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh dont know how I missed this but CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS !!!!!!


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

good sites, shelly. we all need to at least know of these organisms for ourselves, pregnant especially, and for our children, family, guests to farm.

you are right, stacy, that people have been doing this for years and are fine. but there will be some who DO pick up one of these bugs and get very sick or loose their baby. you might not know of them personally. i think knowing these 'guys' are out there, and how they are acquired is one of the biggest defenses we have against them we ALL need to know so that we can be more cautious where this is warranted.

coucowgirl, congrats again. you will be careful and be fine.


----------

